# Michigan Grid Ready for Electric Cars



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Consumers Energy representative assures that power company grid has the capacity to handle battery and electric hybrids.

More...


----------



## coulombKid (Jan 10, 2009)

News Bot said:


> Consumers Energy representative assures that power company grid has the capacity to handle battery and electric hybrids.
> More...


Reading through the comments brings to mind the old adage. "Live in the past, get beaten by the future."


----------

